# My '13 VW CC 3.6 VA w/ R Line front bumper, side skirts, Vossen 20" CVT'S and H & springs



## paulw. (Nov 15, 2012)

*My '13 VW CC 3.6 VR6 w/ R Line front bumper, side skirts, Vossen 20" CVT'S and H & R springs*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

VERY nice :thumbup:


Have you thought about blacking out the grille, or maybe the outer part of the surround?


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Really good looking car that is!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Love the wheels


----------



## MikesComfortCoupe12 (Jan 14, 2014)

Man, the car is Awesome looking, liking the yellow calipers, I painted mine yellow too. Trying to figure out
how to post my pics on here.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice job 

i am also trying to convert mime to R-Line
can you post part number of lower grill that has sensor holder?
i just placed order R-Line parts but 
i could not find R-Line bumper with holes for sensors and lower grill with sensor holders
so i just ordered just regular one and planning to make holes for sensors 

thank you


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

I was just going to ask "what about the sensors" haha


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

*My '13 VW CC 3.6 VA w/ R Line front bumper, side skirts, Vossen 20" CVT'S and...*

Any suspension mods or is that stock. Def fills the wells better than my 18in lakeviews.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Looks good, but needs more low:beer:


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

akipal said:


> Nice job
> 
> i am also trying to convert mime to R-Line
> can you post part number of lower grill that has sensor holder?
> ...


I think there are already pre-holes from the factory if you look inside the bumper.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

S4BiT said:


> I think there are already pre-holes from the factory if you look inside the bumper.


That is why i am asking
Because there is rline bumper also rline bumper with holes for park assistance
When i order one with holes, dealer told me that part number is not available in th US
Also there are two types of lower grill as well
One is with two front senser holders inside
I could not even find the part number
I would like to hear the story of this vr6 rline conversion


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

I meant that there are already pre-holes inside the bumpers on all the bumpers, correct me if im wrong?!


----------



## paulw. (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey guys,
Sorry for the late response. Thanks for all the compliments. I truly appreciate it. As far as the front bumper and side skirts, I had my auto body shop do all the work and get the parts. From what I know, they had to drill out the two holes for the front bumper and then for the two sensors on the lower grill, I believe they used the housing from the old bumper and attached the sensors to the lower grill. 
With regards to my suspension, all I have are H&R sport lowering springs.
I was considering painting my front grill all black but held off due to the fact that over time with the rock chips, I don't think it would look all that good.
Any other questions please feel free to ask me. Thanks again for all the feedback!!!:beer:


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

looks good those vessels look good on this cc n those calipers stand out in a good way nice conversion to a R-Line. u should bag it now!!!!!


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

Looks great! Was planning on running these wheels as well. What are your wheel/tire specs?


----------



## CCRLINE (Jul 12, 2014)

*Yes*

Please provide the specs for the rims. I would love to know what kind of Coilovers you got or if you just used springs? Rim size would be great also and if not asking for too much, pricing. 

I had a guy near me quote $4000 for wheels, tires, and coil overs installed for 19 inch Vossen CV 7 staggered.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

Perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Damn, that thing is CLEAN! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Casper746 (Dec 7, 2012)

Got the same setup on my 2014 GLI Autobahn w/Nav 6MT except I have 19x8.5 +45 all around wrapped in Continental ExtremeContact DW 225/35/19 on H&R Street Performance SS Coils.

It doesn't get any cleaner then Vossen CVT's!!!

Your CC looks extra clean, you did it right and the yellow calipers definley make a difference.

Here's some pics of mine…


----------



## CandyWhiteCC (Sep 13, 2014)

Car is gorgeous! Very very nicely done! I'd personally like to see a little bit thicker side wall on those tyres, but that's only if I'm nitpicking.
:thumbup:


----------



## Xklusiv (Jul 17, 2012)

Two questions...

Is that stock suspension/ride height? And what size are your tires? 225?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Xklusiv said:


> Two questions...
> 
> Is that stock suspension/ride height? And what size are your tires? 225?


The thread title says "*H&R springs*"

_And then the Jetta GLI posted above says it has H&R coilovers_


----------



## Casper746 (Dec 7, 2012)

Xklusiv said:


> Two questions...
> 
> Is that stock suspension/ride height? And what size are your tires? 225?


Xklusiv, here are a list of my mods on my GLI, I am on coils and the CC is on springs.

My coils are not lowered very much so the ride hight is pretty similar to what you woud get with springs as you see on the CC.

Mod List:

Vossen CVT Wheels 19x8.5 +45 All Around Wrapped in Continental ExtremeContact DW 225/35/19 Tires
H&R Street Perfromance SS Coilovers (damping adjustable)
H&R Front & Rear Sway Bars (28mm front / 24mm rear)
Jetta OEM Hybrid Grille (debadged with the blue accents painted black)


----------



## szh (Nov 7, 2014)

Casper746 said:


> Xklusiv, here are a list of my mods on my GLI, I am on coils and the CC is on springs.
> 
> My coils are not lowered very much so the ride hight is pretty similar to what you woud get with springs as you see on the CC.
> 
> ...


How do you like your H&R SS coilovers? What's the ride quality?


----------



## Zleem (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you have an "add-on" trunk spoiler or custom built?


----------



## bengy (Sep 10, 2010)

What are the specs on the 20" Vossens? Looking to get a set myself.


----------

